# Painful moments of MMA



## DragonHorse (Sep 24, 2009)

Literally I just stumbled upon a photo gallery of the most painful moments of MMA and man these were some brutal fights. http://www.stumbleupon.com/s/#1dkvf.../09/21/msg-fight-club-ouch-thats-gotta-hurt// the pic where Lytle has a foot in his mouth is great but they forgot to put the pic of cro cop getting ko'd by gonzaga.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyone have more pics that could have been added?


----------



## mwd0818 (Sep 24, 2009)

I just think it's great photography that the guy getting slammed is in perfect alignment for the guy in the white polo behind him ringside.

Looks like his head is on upside down!  Now THAT is a painful moment in MMA.


----------



## prokarateshop (Oct 26, 2009)

that going to suck when he hits the floor


----------

